
IBM has freed itself from the tyranny of Helvetica - cschmidt
https://qz.com/1124664/ibm-plex-with-its-first-ever-custom-corporate-font-ibm-is-freeing-itself-from-the-tyranny-of-helvetica/
======
rbanffy
I still prefer my IBM-inspired font...
[https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font](https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font)

------
cschmidt
You can download it here
[https://ibm.github.io/type/#](https://ibm.github.io/type/#)

